# New to Photography



## LakishaHayes (May 22, 2012)

I'm new to Photography!!!!
If you would take a look at what I have done so far and let me no what you think!!!!!Lakisha Hayes Photography | Facebook


----------



## jmtonkin (May 22, 2012)

If you really want some critiques on your work, post a couple of your best images here for us to look at...I'd suggest posting them in the Gallery section of the forum however.  Being one of the few that doesn't mind clicking links, I'll offer some brief CC.  These shots look like snapshots to me.  I'm not really sure where to begin, hence why you should post a couple.  The portraits are very boring and centered.  On your album with the girl, most of her face is in shadows...Like I said, post a couple on here for us to look at, and good luck!


----------



## deggimatt (May 22, 2012)

You want critique? They are not very good. Learn some basics from the internet.


----------



## Stradawhovious (May 22, 2012)

You have a ways to go before offering your services on a professional basis as your facebook page alludes to.  The vast majority of th pictures I saw on your page were point and shoot snapshots with poor lighting and poor composition.  The others were snapshots that are really quite overprocessed.  Sorry, but that is my honest opinion.  Hang out here, learn the basics, practice the baics and grow.  You are not ready for weddings and the like.

Where you are at now is exactly where I started out, and the good folks here gave me a whole lot of advice on how to get better.

It worked.

But I'm still nowhere near ready to do a wedding.

Post one or two of your favorites, and let the pros and talented amateurs here give their opinion.  you may not like everythig you read, but you will certainly be able to learn from it.


----------



## Ernicus (May 22, 2012)

A year or so ago I too fell victim to Facebook and its undying love for bad work.  Which ultimately led me here.  I have the passion and desire, this will never fade.  I lack the education and experience.  I shortly removed any blurbs about offering free services having realized I have a ways to go.  It is a hard thing to control at times, your passion for something mixed with rave reviews from the masses.

If I listened to Facebook, I'd think I was a pro.

Just my noob advice.  Read, learn, school if you can.  Let your education and experience catch up to your desire and passion.  Then evaluate what you want to do.

I would rather myself be known as "a guy learning photography who takes nice pics" than "a guy pretending to be a photographer that took chitty pics of our newborn son"  Some things in time you can't go back to so people rely on images to take them back.  Those should be images worth showing.  Sorry to say, but yours aren't.  Even in my novice level of education and experience I see many many flaws in your work.

I hope you take advice and criticism well from these messages here, for the most part, it is to help not hurt.  I love it here and am glad I joined.  

so from one noob to another.  Stop selling yourself and start learning.  

my 2 cents.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 22, 2012)

You have the FB page and a clicky pro name......   you're there


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 22, 2012)

And great marketing skillz for a "free shoot" on your facebook too!



> Free Photo Session:
> If you or anyone that you know would like a free Photography Session then here is what I'm looking for
> 1. Family of 3 or more
> 2. Engagement
> ...


----------



## IByte (May 22, 2012)

"Lawn chair, check.  Beer and flask, check. Wing BBQ,very check.and go"


----------



## Ernicus (May 22, 2012)

I like the beer and flask combo, nice.  Love your siggy btw.


----------



## IByte (May 22, 2012)

Ernicus said:
			
		

> I like the beer and flask combo, nice.  Love your siggy btw.



Lol thx, best episode ever


----------



## Haya.H (May 24, 2012)

Hey Lakisha, Noob to noob? I would say ditch the facebook page and get better before you post any pictures and present your work.
I also think you shouldnt start of with photographing people. Start off with objects, flowers, landscapes, etc. that way you learn the color basics, angles, how to deal with lighting and many other basics that you need to know before you start photographing people. You need to google, google, google! Learn the rules, learn what aperture is, shutter speed, ISO, the format of a picture (RAW, JPEG, TIFF etc) all this will help you create a better photograph. Then start finding your style. It actually helps to look at other photographers work. As long as you dont copy or imitate of course. Wish you the best of luck and remember if you educate your self about the basics you'll improve, no doubt


----------



## Skyclad (May 24, 2012)

deggimatt said:


> You want critique? They are not very good. Learn some basics from the internet.




Why not be less condescending and a little more helpful with your honesty?  Say like, explaning why they are not very good and what she could do (or look into) to improve them.


----------



## Skyclad (May 24, 2012)

While some are nothing more than typical snapshots, I have to say that some have the potential to be good as well (The flowers and some in Caitlin and Family). And I agree with what Stradawhovious and Haya have said. Learn how to work with your shutter speed, ISO and F/Stop(aperture), as well as rule of thirds. Improve on your composition and when shooting in daylight, learn how to work with the sun, not against it (i.e. shadows on faces and so on). Then the said one that have the potential to be good, will be good and you wont be taking anymore 'snapshot' pictures.


----------



## Kayak (May 24, 2012)

I took a look at the Caitlin album.  There are some lighting issues - shadows that could be filled to highlight the subject.  Also, perhaps either closer crop on the subject, or a more interesting background.  Add some creativity.  In the shot on the grass with the dadelion flowers, capture her blowing the seeds, a youthful, playful aspect to offset a solid grass background.  If the photos are really about the subject, good lighting is usually needed on the face, unless there is a distinct reason not to.  From the shadow, looks like you were nearly shooting into the sun, maybe try moving the sun behind you to take full advantage of the natural light on the subject. The dock texture is interesting, as is the angles created moving your eye to the subject, but maybe crop tighter and more detail on the face.  May be helpful to take one shot (like the dock) and take 100 images - each with different settings, etc. and then run through them and see how it impacts your final image.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 24, 2012)

Haya.H said:


> Hey Lakisha, Noob to noob? I would say *ditch the facebook page and get better before you post any pictures and present your work*.
> I also think you shouldnt start of with photographing people. Start off with objects, flowers, landscapes, etc. that way you learn the color basics, angles, how to deal with lighting and many other basics that you need to know before you start photographing people. You need to google, google, google! Learn the rules, learn what aperture is, shutter speed, ISO, the format of a picture (RAW, JPEG, TIFF etc) all this will help you create a better photograph. Then start finding your style. It actually helps to look at other photographers work. As long as you dont copy or imitate of course. Wish you the best of luck and remember if you educate your self about the basics you'll improve, no doubt



Tell it how you really feel, does this translate into "perhaps get a clue before you ruin your reputation right out of the 'chute"? Perhaps you're advising for OP to learn the trade and get some pro gear before claiming to be pro?


----------



## Haya.H (May 24, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Haya.H said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Lakisha, Noob to noob? I would say *ditch the facebook page and get better before you post any pictures and present your work*.
> ...



It doesnt have to sound as negative as you make it... Some people might see her work now and completely cross her of the list since its not "the best" (i dont like saying that because who really is to judge what is "the best") but i mean everyone has room for improvement and before going public with decent, not so great photos; she should gain experience and improve. I said it the way i did because i consider peoples feelings. and if something were wrong with my pictures iwouldnt want someone to give me advice in a harsh manner.

as for your last sentence im a believer of the photographer makes the picture not the gear. so no thats not what im trying to say.


----------



## Skyclad (May 24, 2012)

Haya.H said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Haya.H said:
> ...




As im sad to say this: Welcome to TPF! Be sure to keep a bag of salt by your side at all times during your duration here. But don't let that spoil the others who are genuinely helpful here either.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 24, 2012)

I generally see two types of noobs, some spend countless hours in classrooms and online trying to improve their skils to a professional level.  They purchase quality gear, calibrate monitors and soak up info. Eventually they may procure a business license and insurance and become ligit pro's that charge. Then we have those that go to amazon.com, but a kit body and lens, open a FB page, and sell themselves as "professional photographers".

I'm not knocking the latter, but if one falls in the latter category and asks for critique they'll get it.  I clicked that FB page and saw pics and advertisements that....well nevermind


----------



## Haya.H (May 24, 2012)

Maybe some people dont see the flaws in the picture they took? & I get what your saying but theres a way to talk to people and communicate in a kinder way. Its not WHAT you say its HOW you say it. thats all im saying and you probably would have really good advice if you knew how to speak without... well nevermind  haha but no really, be nice to people.


----------



## Jaemie (May 24, 2012)

Caitlin is cute.  :3


----------



## IByte (May 24, 2012)

Haya.H said:
			
		

> Maybe some people dont see the flaws in the picture they took? & I get what your saying but theres a way to talk to people and communicate in a kinder way. Its not WHAT you say its HOW you say it. thats all im saying and you probably would have really good advice if you knew how to speak without... well nevermind  haha but no really, be nice to people.



That's why we have forums for critique, better here than in the real world where they really go for the critique throat.


----------



## yerlem (May 24, 2012)

Haya.H said:


> Maybe some people dont see the flaws in the picture they took? & I get what your saying but theres a way to talk to people and communicate in a kinder way. Its not WHAT you say its HOW you say it. thats all im saying and you probably would have really good advice if you knew how to speak without... well nevermind  haha but no really, be nice to people.



I totally understand what you are saying, I was horrified when I first starting lurking here. The thing is, after a while and countless threads like this you can't help but get a bit annoyed at the fact that some people don't seem to bother learning and perfecting themselves before they start charging for their work, and putting it out there as "professional". I take photography as a hobby and I still try to be very critical of the pictures I take, and I know I have a long time ahead of me; I can't even imagine charging people money and not being proud of my work...


----------



## deggimatt (May 24, 2012)

Skyclad said:


> deggimatt said:
> 
> 
> > You want critique? They are not very good. Learn some basics from the internet.
> ...



OK, your right.... let me be more helpful. Bad Photos, Just google "Photography basics". :thumbup:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 24, 2012)

^^^^that


----------



## Skyclad (May 24, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> I generally see two types of noobs, some spend countless hours in classrooms and online trying to improve their skils to a professional level.  They purchase quality gear, calibrate monitors and soak up info. Eventually they may procure a business license and insurance and become ligit pro's that charge. Then we have those that go to amazon.com, but a kit body and lens, open a FB page, and sell themselves as "professional photographers".
> 
> I'm not knocking the latter, but if one falls in the latter category and asks for critique they'll get it.  I clicked that FB page and saw pics and advertisements that....well nevermind




That, I can agree with you on


----------



## Skyclad (May 24, 2012)

deggimatt said:


> Skyclad said:
> 
> 
> > deggimatt said:
> ...




Brutally honest - thats fair. And at least you gave her some sort of direction. I can appreciate you trying to be helpful now. Thank you.


----------



## bunny99123 (May 24, 2012)

I am a noob or what ever you want to call it. A person can give you advice in a constructive way that increases the desire to learn more. When a person is negative, it deters the person from wanting to learn. IMO some individuals are harsh about offer help, because: 1) Reduces competition. 2) not a nice person in general or 3) easy to be harsh hiding behind a computer. On the positive note, learning and practicing is a must to be a photographer. Also, "Don't think you are the best, because there is someone out there better." PS Welcome to Forums!


----------



## jmtonkin (May 24, 2012)

bunny99123 said:
			
		

> I am a noob or what ever you want to call it. A person can give you advice in a constructive way that increases the desire to learn more. When a person is negative, it deters the person from wanting to learn. IMO some individuals are harsh about offer help, because: 1) Reduces competition. 2) not a nice person in general or 3) easy to be harsh hiding behind a computer. On the positive note, learning and practicing is a must to be a photographer. Also, "Don't think you are the best, because there is someone out there better." PS Welcome to Forums!



I find that I don't fall into any of those categories.  I think I fall into yet another category, one that I think most of us fall into.  It really irks me when I see things like, "I just got my camera and now I'm looking to go professional!"  I, in no way, consider myself a professional.  Rather, I consider myself some random guy who likes to take pictures.  When I see someone who just gets a camera and outs no effort into educating themselves and don't take very good pictures, I get upset because I'm TRYING to learn everything I can and I practice a lot and really try.  People who go out and buy an expensive camera because it will make them a professional really ruin what it means to be a professional.  

Case in point, I was at a track meet a week ago taking pictures of my brother.  There was a lady there with an "expensive" camera (D3100) and a "nice lenses" (kit lens).  She not only was holding the camera incorrectly (hand over the lens instead of under for support), but she also had it on live view held at arms length to take the shot. 

This is what irritates me, people who buy an "expensive camera" and suddenly are brilliant photographers.  I think this is where most of us fall.  I could be wrong though...


----------



## yerlem (May 24, 2012)

jmtonkin said:


> Case in point, I was at a track meet a week ago taking pictures of my brother.  There was a lady there with an "expensive" camera (D3100) and a "nice lenses" (kit lens).  She not only was holding the camera incorrectly (hand over the lens instead of under for support), but she also had it on live view held at arms length to take the shot.



well, was the lady charging for the photographs, or talking about how awesome her habilities were?? if not, everyone is allowed to buy whatever camera they want and use it in automatic. Granted, it's a waste of equipment, but they are not trying to be pros...


----------



## IByte (May 24, 2012)

jmtonkin said:
			
		

> I find that I don't fall into any of those categories.  I think I fall into yet another category, one that I think most of us fall into.  It really irks me when I see things like, "I just got my camera and now I'm looking to go professional!"  I, in no way, consider myself a professional.  Rather, I consider myself some random guy who likes to take pictures.  When I see someone who just gets a camera and outs no effort into educating themselves and don't take very good pictures, I get upset because I'm TRYING to learn everything I can and I practice a lot and really try.  People who go out and buy an expensive camera because it will make them a professional really ruin what it means to be a professional.
> 
> Case in point, I was at a track meet a week ago taking pictures of my brother.  There was a lady there with an "expensive" camera (D3100) and a "nice lenses" (kit lens).  She not only was holding the camera incorrectly (hand over the lens instead of under for support), but she also had it on live view held at arms length to take the shot.
> 
> This is what irritates me, people who buy an "expensive camera" and suddenly are brilliant photographers.  I think this is where most of us fall.  I could be wrong though...



If people are going into the professional business of any sort.

1) Get a Linkedin account. Facebook is really cheesy and IMO very unprofessional.

2) At least spring for a free website template.  While you are add it,  invest in business cards.

3) Go down to your local office get a DBA, start paying taxes like a business.

4)  Get real unbiased opinions like from forums, and photoclub members.  The people who tell your photography is good, are the same people who want to be cheap and found a sucker.

5)  Re-invest into your business if you want to prosper.  Lastly, expect harsh criticism if you're expectibg to grow and good luck.


----------



## jmtonkin (May 24, 2012)

yerlem said:
			
		

> well, was the lady charging for the photographs, or talking about how awesome her habilities were?? if not, everyone is allowed to buy whatever camera they want and use it in automatic. Granted, it's a waste of equipment, but they are not trying to be pros...



I have no way of knowing if she was charging unless I asked.  But, at several points, she did make mention to how great her pictures were...


----------



## Haya.H (May 24, 2012)

Okay i see where the frustration comes from when someones work isnt worthy and they call themselves "professional" but at the end of the day, its up to them whether they wanna educate themselves and grow as a photographer. its not up to any of us to push them in that direction in a nice or mean way. We can advise them, but there isnt a reason to get upset and be mean because they choose other wise. Like they say you can take the horse to the river but you cant make him drink. 

oh and im guilty of the facebook page. Dont really see it in a bad way it was a good baby step that got a lot of people to view my photography and i actually got people asking me to do their pictures (seniors) and that wasnt even the point of the page. Even though I no longer use facebook at all, i think for some people thats the right next step.


----------



## jmtonkin (May 24, 2012)

I get frustrated because to me, being a professional is something you work towards.  Something that you earn.  I'm practicing and learning hoping to someday become a professional.  Just because you have a nice camera does not mean that you are a professional.  To me, this devalues what it means to be a professional.  

No, I can't make anyone do anything.  But they need to realize what they are doing and also, more importantly, that they are not professionals.


----------



## IByte (May 24, 2012)

Haya.H said:
			
		

> Okay i see where the frustration comes from when someones work isnt worthy and they call themselves "professional" but at the end of the day, its up to them whether they wanna educate themselves and grow as a photographer. its not up to any of us to push them in that direction in a nice or mean way. We can advise them, but there isnt a reason to get upset and be mean because they choose other wise. Like they say you can take the horse to the river but you cant make him drink.
> 
> oh and im guilty of the facebook page. Dont really see it in a bad way it was a good baby step that got a lot of people to view my photography and i actually got people asking me to do their pictures (seniors) and that wasnt even the point of the page. Even though I no longer use facebook at all, i think for some people thats the right next step.



Because it's the constant "I bought a big boy camera, and my family and friends tell I'm a professional; therefore it must be true and I'm going into business next week" threads.  Regardless of what expert you are in your field, it's a universal pet peeve.


----------



## jmtonkin (May 24, 2012)

Strange analogy:  Imagine that you suddenly proclaim yourself a professional football player.  If I were a professional football player, I'd make sure you knew you weren't by knocking you to the ground a few times.  

Its no different here, except I don't hit people...


----------



## Stradawhovious (May 24, 2012)

Yeah..... I'm pretty sure she isn't coming back.

Feel free to keep at it though!  

I love to watch.


----------



## deggimatt (May 24, 2012)

Hey It seems that this thread is somewhat entertaining. I have a video which is also very entertaining. The video stays on the subject. ENJOY!






HAHa


----------



## jmtonkin (May 24, 2012)

deggimatt said:
			
		

> Hey It seems that this thread is somewhat entertaining. I have a video which is also very entertaining. The video stays on the subject. ENJOY!
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjBSIvg3pjc
> 
> HAHa



That just made my day!


----------



## bunny99123 (May 24, 2012)

Made my Day, too. Maybe they lady with the expensive camera was a gift from someone...or maybe she walked into a camera shop with a "I don't have a clue written." on her forehead. Everyone has a bigger toy than mine, but it doesn't stop me from taking photographs. Guilty got a Facebook page, too. I'm Cheesy


----------



## iPhoto17 (May 24, 2012)

my last name is too long to make a fauxtographer facebook page


----------



## Ernicus (May 25, 2012)

iPhoto17 said:


> my last name is too long to make a fauxtographer facebook page



well if you're going to be fake...just make a fake name silly.  durrr.  that's rule 1 in being something you're not.


----------



## bunny99123 (May 25, 2012)

Like on here...my real name is Karen. Bunny is my cat's name.


----------



## Jaemie (May 25, 2012)

I have seen more than a few photos on this forum and elsewhere, taken by seasoned, serious photographers, that looked no better than the photos on this woman's Facebook page. Likewise, I've seen Facebook pages with brilliant, well-composed and technically superior photos taken by teens with little training and mediocre equipment. Of course, anyone can toss the word "Photography" after their name and stamp it on crappy photos and consider her or himself a serious photographer, when in fact they are not. 

As the biggest network in the world, Facebook is a remarkably easy place to get exposure (no pun intended). Judging someone's work by their choice of showcase is ridiculous.


----------



## BlairWright (May 25, 2012)

Haya.H said:


> Hey Lakisha, Noob to noob? I would say ditch the facebook page and get better before you post any pictures and present your work.
> I also think you shouldnt start of with photographing people. Start off with objects, flowers, landscapes, etc. that way you learn the color basics, angles, how to deal with lighting and many other basics that you need to know before you start photographing people. You need to google, google, google! Learn the rules, learn what aperture is, shutter speed, ISO, the format of a picture (RAW, JPEG, TIFF etc) all this will help you create a better photograph. Then start finding your style. It actually helps to look at other photographers work. As long as you dont copy or imitate of course. Wish you the best of luck and remember if you educate your self about the basics you'll improve, no doubt



Well said, I couldn't agree more


----------



## snowbear (May 25, 2012)

I can' say anything about the OP's work that hasn't been touched on.  I don't understand the whole MiXeD cAsE thing.  I guess I'm too old.


----------



## gsgary (May 25, 2012)

Best Bye shares must be sky high from all the US pros


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 25, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Best Bye shares must be sky high from all the US pros



Honestly they are free-falling because all the other departments of the business (except producing pro photographers) have been failing


----------

